# Airgun Bobcat Report from the Wet Side of Oregon



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

stalked and spotted at 35 or so yards. She went straight down with a neck shot, and I put another .45caliber EPP/UG into her heart for good measure as she lay there, though it probably wasn't necessary (I'd rather not risk having to track in the terrain to either side of her). Female 14.5lbs after bleeding out for a few hours.

I shot her at a distance of about 35yards.....I peered around the bend in the path, and saw her sitting contently quartering away from me, apparently focused on something in the brush? Perfect opportunity for a neck shot.....worked awesome.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 0_0185.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 0186-1.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 020297.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 020302.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... 020293.jpg


----------



## DBL. LUNG (Jan 16, 2011)

Good job Butcher , Nice looking cat . Time to get out the check book for another mount. Keep up the good work


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Butcher. how loud are those airguns when discharged? How much does a gun that will take a coyote out cost?


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

jonnyr7 said:


> Hey Butcher. how loud are those airguns when discharged? How much does a gun that will take a coyote out cost?


I'd guess mine is about as loud as a sub-sonic .45ACP target load, or a .38 special..... something like that. My rifle goes for about $550 new, then you need fill equipment for it (hand pump, or CF Tanks). Mine also has had a power tune (highly recommended) which runs around $200-$250.

If looking to buy a new air rifle set-up for predator hunting I would look into the .357 Corsair, or the .45 Ranger (both offered by Adventures in Airguns).


----------

